# What Scares You?



## GoryTory (Jan 16, 2010)

I volunteer at a local haunted house thats very popular around where i live and we are going to be rebuilding rooms and giving ideas in the spring...

so i was wondering:
what scares you?
what would you wanna see at a haunted house?
what are some of your nightmares that you'd be scared to relived?

just anything any ideas of yours is greatly appreciated! 

the attractions known as the Brook Hills Spooktacular.
cheack out there website (just add .com to the end )

brookehillsspooktacular


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Dolls, creepy kids and bloody clowns with big teeth!! (The usual stuff) lol


----------

